# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  khắc phục Autodesk Manufactorring Post Processor 2017 không khởi động được

## khoapro

Chào các bác,
Em đã cài bản Powermill 2017 *****ed đã thuốc xong, em khởi động Powermill và Powershape bình thường nhưng khi em khởi động "Autodesk Manufactorring Post Processor" để sửa file post thì không khởi động được phần mềm này (lỗi như hình bên dưới).

Có bác nào biết cách khắc phục chỉ em với, em mò cả 2 ngày nay mà không được.

----------


## anhcos

Chuột fải run as administrator xem đuợc k bác.

----------

khoapro

----------


## khoapro

Vẫn không được bác à  :Confused:

----------

